# Rectal Adenocarcinoma mass removal surgery is over, Cooper is home safe and sound



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet boy. I'm sending prayers that the biopsy shows a benign mass and that they got every last bit!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sending prayers! That must have been such a relief to see him so full of energy when you picked him up.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Lots of prayers coming from me and Jess. It's amazing how they bounce back after surgery.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Yay! Glad he's home and his surgery site isn't as bad as you thought it might be! I was truly amazed how Scout came bounding out to us after his extensive surgery.

Home is where the best healing takes place. Keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm happy your boy is home where he belongs. Sending positive thought and prayers for good biopsy results.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Good thoughts for Cooper as he recovers from the surgery. Hoping the biopsy comes back with good news.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad he is home. And fingers crossed for good results on the path report.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's good news! I've been thinking about him today, prayers for the biopsy report!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to see Cooper is home and things are going well  Did he have an epidural? 

He looks so much like my girl - give him some extra loving from us.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy to hear Cooper is home. Hope he has an uneventful recovery and you receive good results.


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

@Hubbub,
They do look very much alike. He is home and so sleepy. The car ride was great and I haven't even put on his ecollar yet. I am just sitting nearby. He is such a good boy. He is taking his oral pain med ( Tramadol 100mg) and it seems to be helping. He didn't have an epidural like Hannah. 
He is eating, drinking and peeing, but hasn't had a bowel movement yet. I personally am dreading that! Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

continue sending prayers for Cooper.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good thoughts for Cooper to recover quickly and a good report on the biopsy results. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Drmerwoman*



drmerwoman said:


> @Hubbub,
> They do look very much alike. He is home and so sleepy. The car ride was great and I haven't even put on his ecollar yet. I am just sitting nearby. He is such a good boy. He is taking his oral pain med ( Tramadol 100mg) and it seems to be helping. He didn't have an epidural like Hannah.
> He is eating, drinking and peeing, but hasn't had a bowel movement yet. I personally am dreading that! Thanks for your thoughts!


So glad that Cooper is home with you!! Don't be surprised if it takes a few days before the bowel movement. Did they tell you how to manage the pain when he has one? Is it like when a human has hemorrhoid surgery?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Cooper's surgery went so well, praying for good news from the results and wishing your boy a speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that Cooper came thru the surgery well. Sending thoughts and prayers that the report is it was benign and that she heals quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Checking in on Cooper!!


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Karen, thanks for checking in on Cooper! As the Vet suggested we put him in our master bathroom at night to try to keep him off the carpet, but within five minutes he was crying. I thought he had to use the bathroom or maybe he was in pain, but no, he just wanted to be closer to his mom and dad. He spent the night in his usual spot at the foot of our bed. He slept with his E-collar on and I didn't hear him try to scoot at all. 

He is doing so much better than I imagined he would. He made it through the night on the Tramadol pain free. He is eating and has had one bowel movement so far.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great news! I'm thrilled he's doing so well so far. I think being able to maintain their routine is so important when you can do it


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is sweet he wanted to be close to his mom and dad!

I'm glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story. Even though everyones journey is a little different you will help a lot of people now and in the future. The unknowns are the scariest part.

I'm so glad that the surgery went well and that he seems to be handling it like a trooper He really needs his peeps right now so I am not surprised that he wanted his usual spot. When my girl was ill I put sheets all over the carpet. it looked like we were doing some painting but it was worth it to have her feeling as comfy as possible with us. 

I hope that you all feel stronger and stronger each day. He's a lucky boy to have such a caring family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Drmerwoman*



drmerwoman said:


> Hi Karen, thanks for checking in on Cooper! As the Vet suggested we put him in our master bathroom at night to try to keep him off the carpet, but within five minutes he was crying. I thought he had to use the bathroom or maybe he was in pain, but no, he just wanted to be closer to his mom and dad. He spent the night in his usual spot at the foot of our bed. He slept with his E-collar on and I didn't hear him try to scoot at all.
> 
> He is doing so much better than I imagined he would. He made it through the night on the Tramadol pain free. He is eating and has had one bowel movement so far.


So glad that Cooper had a bowel movement and slept at the foot of your bed!!


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Trying to stay optimistic*

Cooper's regular vet called and told us that the surgeon couldn't get the advised 2cm all around measurement they like to remove around the tumor. Apparently, it extended a bit farther than he anticipated into the anus and there is only so much you can cut away.:no:

This is what I was worried about from the start, putting him through pain for nothing and the end result still being awful.

What does make it a little more tolerable is that he isn't suffering as much as I thought he would have from the surgery. We actually just got back from a fairly decent walk and he was wagging his tail and smiling the whole time. 

I guess all we can do now is cross our fingers while we await the biopsy results. At least I know we gave him a shot at a chance.......:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amazing*



drmerwoman said:


> Cooper's regular vet called and told us that the surgeon couldn't get the advised 2cm all around measurement they like to remove around the tumor. Apparently, it extended a bit farther than he anticipated into the anus and there is only so much you can cut away.:no:
> 
> This is what I was worried about from the start, putting him through pain for nothing and the end result still being awful.
> 
> ...


I think it is amazing that he took a walk and that is wonderful that he doesn't see to be in pain!! Take it one hour, one day at a time - praying for Cooper!


----------



## drmerwoman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Biopsy results are back.*

As stated on the report we received this morning. 
Confirmed to be an Apocrine gland adenocarcinoma of the anal gland sac.

"This lesion has been completely excised, but specimen margins are less
than 1 mm. Definitive microvascular invasion was not noted
histologically."

Although the margin is VERY narrow, we think we gave him the best chance of survival possible. Thank goodness for the thorough routing exam two weeks ago. With such small margins, there wasn't anytime to waste.

Keep Cooper in your prayers. All we can do now is wait to see if any symptoms arise from any possible micro mets. Until then we're just going to spoil him. As a matter of fact, we just reserved some rooms in Cannon Beach, along the Oregon coast!! The city has very loose leash laws and his absolute favorite thing to do is frolic in the water and roll around in the wet sand.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope Cooper stays well for a long, long time. Have fun at the beach!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers that every last bit is gone and Cooper lives a long long happy time. And, of course, YAY for spoiling.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Great to hear Cooper's recovery is going so well! Just like with us, every day is precious. Cherish the good ones and have fun at the beach! 

Continued prayers for all of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

